# New owner of a 116



## Cub106 (Oct 14, 2013)

I got a JD 116 the other day for a pretty good price. Any comments or suggestions as I am looking to make it a racing mower.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

I gotta see this I've never heard of a 116 before! Please post pics and ill help ya as much as I can 

-Ben


----------



## tracguy (Nov 8, 2013)

well there preety small and not too heavy does it have a 12 hp briggs on it?


----------



## chancel11 (May 14, 2014)

I have on it has 16hp if it has the ornagnal moter


Sent from my iPod touch using Tractor Forum


----------

